# Game 45: Heat @ Raptors (1/27/10 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, January 27th, 2010 | 7:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url] 



*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Carlos Arroyo
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Need this win for redemption AND to keep TOR down in the standings.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets go Heat =/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease!

We're seeing at least one alley oop a game from them two


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Q-Rich for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a drive by Beasley

6pts 4rbs for Mike so far


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beas dominating on both ends early. Love it. Awesome to see the progression of the kids defense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> What a drive by Beasley
> 
> 6pts 4rbs for Mike so far


Send him to the bench! 

Hey guys, how've you all been? Sucks I'm so busy at night I can't watch the games. I've got another 10 minutes before I have to leave this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh ****, Mike looks hurt


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Oh ****, Beasley down on the floor injured.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully it isnt anything serious and he's able to return.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dirty play by Turk with the trip. 

Spoelstra looks on in anger as Hedo knocks Mike out of the game before he had the chance.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well he walked off the floor on his own. Hopefully it isn't too bad. Could be bad for this particular game though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Send him to the bench!
> 
> Hey guys, how've you all been? Sucks I'm so busy at night I can't watch the games. I've got another 10 minutes before I have to leave this game


Welcome back for now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade goes 2-2 from the line. Lets hope he can continue hitting them tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WAde is on fire...but so is Sonny Weems


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 12pts now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's had some huge quarters of late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

34-23 Miami after 1

Very good quarter. But who will we go to to start the 2nd with Wade on the bench and Mike out of the game?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heated said:


> Well he walked off the floor on his own. Hopefully it isn't too bad. Could be bad for this particular game though.


Yeah.. that was assuming Wade wasn't going to explode, which he did. :smackalot:

No worries for the Raps though we'll choke this lead away.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario
JJ
Dorell
UD
Joel

UD gets the J off the screen to start the 2nd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11pt lead down to 6 in just 1:30 seconds.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Mike gonna be back? What happened?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo's dream come true, I can see it now. Mike gets hurt, we somehow claw out a win with UD playing full minutes, Spo sends Mike to the bench for the rest of the season to keep up continuity with a winning lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now its down to 4..


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If opposing teams ever make a run of any kind, it's always against the Heat bench. Just awful


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol we gotta have the worst bench in the league. It hurts me to watch these guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Is Mike gonna be back? What happened?


Hyper extended his knee. He is getting treatment on it right now and his return is questionable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's where Arroyo would be better than Mario. Arroyo can actually get his own shot and at least get a basket or two for us.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wooowww James Jones sighting!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James Jones please play your way back into the rotation (or well enough to trade your salary)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Mike back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our bench blows so bad


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has been playing very well of late, despite the end of the Cavs game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Johnson, Weems and Belinelli..yeah, sounds about right...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How do you miss that layup, UD? Now its a Jump ball.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

you could form a bench on this forum that would perform as well as Miami's current.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, JO with the put back dunk. Nice.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Wade really needs some help bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 21 now.

We cannot stop them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO with the and1


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I love how spectacularly horrible the Heat broadcasters are.

"Does Bargnani ever miss???" "He is 6 for 10 tonight"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO is on fire now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> I love how spectacularly horrible the Heat broadcasters are.
> 
> "Does Bargnani ever miss???" "He is 6 for 10 tonight"


I use to think Eric Reid was awesome but he seems to be getting worse as the years go by. It might be Fiorentino bringing him down though.

You read other teams boards and it always the same thing about the Heat broadcasters and how they're the worst.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Absolutely no D was played in that half. 

Great 1st half for JO and Wade. 

Hopefully we are able to shut down some of Toronto's role players that are having good games right now. And hopefully Mike is able to get better movement on that knee he injured.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO travelled in the Delorean again :laugh:

Wade, again scintilating - but we need to get Mike going again. Hopefully hes alright.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> I use to think Eric Reid was awesome but he seems to be getting worse as the years go by. It might be Fiorentino bringing him down though.
> 
> You read other teams boards and it always the same thing about the Heat broadcasters and how they're the worst.


I think they're awesome. I wouldn't want anybody else.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Hopefully Wade and JO can keep this up in the second half!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Heated said:


> I think they're awesome. I wouldn't want anybody else.


I would like to have Marv Albert as the Heat's broadcaster. He does the NJ Nets games


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> I would like to have Marv Albert as the Heat's broadcaster. He does the NJ Nets games


The Nets have the best broadcast team in the the league with Alberts and Fratello.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud starts the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And down we go


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the 3 and1!

2 games in a row with 1

Might be a 2 as his foot looked like it was on the line.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 333 and 1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bargnani is moving up on the Heat killers list.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Rafer.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

wow..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Mike done for the game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333

Looks like we're at the point in our offense where we just start jacking up 3 after 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Is Mike done for the game?


I would think so.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol how is that a goaltend? He blocked it right after Wright released it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dorell Wright. Ice in the veins.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 by Dorell to quiet the crowd.

Down 4 to start the 4th. Wade will most likely start ion the bench. No Mike so this should be interesting (or not)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade starts the 4th


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That opp fg% stat is scary. We still have a chance in this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are gonna lose.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, UD had a WIDE open jump shot from the free throw line and missed it badly.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem sucks. We were screwed when Turkofool cheap shotted Beas.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Dorell!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem might be getting tired. This is the first time, to my recollection, that Beasley has been unavailable due to health reasons this season, and clearly it's hurting us. 

Pretty sure he wouldn't help this awful D, though it couldn't get much worse.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

sknydave said:


> lol how is that a goaltend? He blocked it right after Wright released it


Yeah that was absurd. The officiating in this league can be laughable on any given night. Wait, pretty much every night.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant wait for Spo after yet another loss.

"losing Beasley was about winning. It was about purity. About grit. About integrity. He gives us no motor or honesty. He lacks identity"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you serious Dwyane? This team is anemic right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes the 3pt brick parade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

hahaha is this team serious with these shots. talk about throwing in the towel.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jumper after ****ing jumper after....SURPRISE! JUMPER

The word 'resilience' should never even be spoken in the vicinity of this team. ANY TIME ANYTHING starts to go wrong they panic and turn into the Sioux Falls Ferrets or whatever D-League team that's close to. Ok.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice all round play by Dorell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD hits the J.

Nice run by the Heat.

We gotta keep getting stops.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hate how when we barely squeak out victories against bad teams, the guys who made it happen in the end are praised like basketball deities. Had they performed even close to the level as claimed in hindsight, those 'resilient' moments wouldn't have been necessary. I don't really buy the national perspective that this team is maximizing their parts.

Sorry I'm not necessarily talking about this game, just venting a little about general stuff.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When our 1st option isnt open, we always end up settling for 3's.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I see Udonis Haslem's 34 minutes have really helped out our defense, they are only shooting 56%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And that's game...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Just tuned in, wtf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49pts and 20rbs combined for Bosh and Bargnani.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hope Hedo and Spoelstra, respectively, die in a fire.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And another quarter where a team throws everything at Wade and dares everyone else to beat them and the others cant do it again.

I can only imagine how frustrating that must be for Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3-14 Rafer? 1 assist?

What happened to you?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big and1 by JO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Close game so of course we settle for a 3.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

2 great plays from JO


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MB30 said:


> 3-14 Rafer? 1 assist?
> 
> What happened to you?


Happened? It's Rafer Alston, he's not an efficient scorer.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And we settle for another 3. What a surprise...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** the Heat again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was positive that would happen. It was just too fitting. Our Wright, wide right. Their Wright, right on target.

Dorell got a little too three-happy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I wish this team could collectively take the form of a person just long enough for me to punch them in the face.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta love this team's late game offense. Give it to Wade, and if he cant get a shot off, settle for a 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I wasn't even this disinterested in the team in 07-08, this is just awful. Without Beasley there is literally nothing to look forward to watching this year. Just the usual Wade heroics until the end where his teammates get exposed and his frustrations are unleashed in the form of jacked up 3s, terrible defense all around regardless of who is in, and Dr. Spoo riding the energy bus in the press conference after.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MB30 said:


> 3-14 Rafer? 1 assist?
> 
> What happened to you?


He must've done a lot of acid this past summer or something.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No 2nd half minutes for Mario once again tonight. Yet in the 4:42 he did play, he was awful and we lost all momentum. Why even give him those minutes over Arroyo? Why is the coaching staff so afraid to bench him entirely right now?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team...ahhhh...so frustrating


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

On the bright side, JO was pretty awesome today with 22/8 and 3 blocks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If only JO was like that more often.

Haslem did a solid job, but he definately didnt lock anyone down. I guess its tough being a team defender when the team sucks at D.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Lovely, I come home after leaving with us up 13 to find this ****.

I don't expect there to be any accountability with Haslem for allowing Bargnani to score 27. It's almost comical that Beasley wasn't around to have that one pinned on him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Accountability? On days like this its a team defensive failure. But when asked about Beasley, its always individual failure. Its been repeated to the point where everyone blindly thinks its true. Opposing announcers without seeing a minute of the Heat this year will harp on about how terrible Beasley is defensively and how great Haslem is. The coaching staff and the players all repeat the same story. Even Beasley repeatedly talks about how he needs to get better on defense. 

But you know what? That's cool, maybe Beasley is a ****ty defender and needs work, but lets not pretend Haslem is Greg ****ing Oden or something. There is little to no overall improvement on defense when he is in the game and the offensive dropoff is more significant than the slight (if any) improvement on defense. Yet its the same story everytime, blah blah we wanted the most veteran lineup blah blah its all about winning blah blah blah. It's not even Haslem's fault. You can't blame the guy for being what he is. This epic failure of a coaching staff is the problem. I never even mentioned a quote I heard from Spo the other day when asked about offensive struggles. He mentioned something about how "the offense doesn't even matter, if they defend well they will win, its all about defense." THIS is the attitude that will lead all of our shiny new free agents to war? It's one thing to be a young coach, be put in a ****ty situation, deal with a superduperstar's ego, etc. It's totally different when this guy's entire philosophy is to just ignore offense altogether. Mistakes can be learned from and fixed, philosophies don't change so easily. Maybe this team should operate the way the Cavs do with Mike Brown. Apparently he doesn't even coach the offense there, an assistant handles everything.


----------



## 4putt (May 21, 2008)

^^^^ nice meltdown! just set mike free... he might be able to help a team or two in the league and maybe even get us a player back


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

5 of 22 from the 3 point line


LOL


----------

